# tree surgeon and beautician want to move to cape town will there be any jobs ????



## louise923 (May 18, 2010)

hi i have visited south africa twice and have family that work there but wanted to know how easy it is to get visas and jobs in cape town i would like to live i hout bay but i dont mind where i work or what i work as. I am a qualified beautician and currently work in a spa in the uk and my boyfriend is a qualified tree surgeon and it studying wildlife management and conservation how easy will it be for us to move to south africa ?? any infomation will be greatly appreciated thanks x


----------

